# End of the line needs your help......



## Reckyroo

Hi All

I have been following a group on Facebook for a while now - called End of The Line Horse Placement - which does exactly that - Places horses that are at the End of the Line!

These poor animals are basically given a last chance before they are taken to the kill pen - the kill buyer says they want a certain amount of $ (the price they would get for slaughter) and if EOTL can come up with the money, the horses are then held for a while until they can be found a home - if no home is found quickly enough, unfortunately the horses are given back to the kill buyer - donations are refunded and the next lot of horses is then put through the works and given a last chance at happiness.

I've donated but being in the UK, can't do anything more - I know there are lots of horse welfare places out there but this has really touched me - the looks on these poor animals faces - they are just waiting to die!

2 have been saved from a horrible death and will at least have a chance at a happy ending - people really are wonderful - even though I've no chance of seeing these horses in the flesh, i'll be continuing to help any way I can by raising awareness and donating.

I didn't mean this to turn into a book, but please take a look for these poor animals who haven't asked for this life - it's a life that us humans have made them have  

Thankyou all xx


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I just started following EOTL myself. I noticed that their transporters travel very long distances to reach many states in the US. 

It's a great cause on one hand, and a huge risk on another. I've noticed a lot of the horses run through are not at all sound which probably led them to the place they are at the kill buyer. So many of them will never have a comfortable life and are simply bought to be put down in the care of someone who didn't intend them for slaughter. 

It's sad all around.


----------



## Reckyroo

ThirteenAcres said:


> I just started following EOTL myself. I noticed that their transporters travel very long distances to reach many states in the US.
> 
> It's a great cause on one hand, and a huge risk on another. I've noticed a lot of the horses run through are not at all sound which probably led them to the place they are at the kill buyer. So many of them will never have a comfortable life and are simply bought to be put down in the care of someone who didn't intend them for slaughter.
> 
> It's sad all around.


It's very sad - we are the one's putting these poor horses in this state - some of them just look like they have already given up.
I know we can't save everyone of them but looking at this:

**GRAPHIC AND VERY UPSETTING ** https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XKsJqhEbLuI 

and what happens at slaughterhouses, it's heartbreaking - even if they are all "resuced" and given a humane end, surely it's better that they have their last few days feeling loved and cared for rather than shoved in a wagon for a terrible death. It's just so so sad


----------



## TessaMay

Since I am against horse slaughter (and all animal slaughter) I don't understand how people don't see that they are supporting the kill buyers by buying horses off of them. In many cases these horses are not being sold off for slaughter prices, they are marked up to make it worth it for the kill buyer, which just funds him buying healthier horses to ship to slaughter because they will bring him more money. 

If you want to save a horse from slaughter without supporting sending others, go to the auctions and bid against the kill buyers for the horse instead. But first, make sure you know what you're getting into. I have seen way too many people want to save a horse, but don't have the money and knowledge to provide for all the hidden needs that are often found in auction horses and so the horse ends up just as badly off as if it had been sent to slaughter, only for a more extended period of time. 

There is a group near me that places every single kill pen horse every month--does that mean that no horses are being sent to slaughter from those buyers? Heck no. They get more money for the horses than they paid in the first place then they turn around and use that money to buy other horses and ship them to Canada or Mexico. The kill buyer only sells if they are making a profit, it's not like they are being forced to sell their horses to "rescue situations" and losing money.


----------



## Reckyroo

TessaMay whilst i totally agree with what you said, while we stand back and make a point of not lining anyones pockets, these horses are being slaughtered. If I had the money and knowledge to rescue such a horse, I would, but I know my limitations and the best I can do is to help with monetary donations. And again, whilst I understand what you said, my first thought is always to save the poor animal - no matter what x


----------



## TessaMay

The sad truth is, you can never save every animal. However, there are other rescue organizations who save horses lives from abuse, neglect and death without lining the pockets of people who benefit from these things. These are the type of rescues I will support. And while it hurts me to see horses going to slaughter, supporting kill buyers helps the industry grow, it does nothing to kill it. 

If all the people who are motivated by "emergency" situations like this and suddenly find the money and motivation to help when it is life or death would get motivated to help a horse before they get sold to the kill buyer or better yet, before they even end up in a low end auction, that would hurt the slaughter industry. Support organizations who advocate responsible ownership, responsible breeding, provide low-cost gelding clinics and help rehome horses before they go to the auction and you will be doing a lot more good for horses than by helping to line the kill buyer's pockets.


----------



## TessaMay

I did want to say that I applaud you for realizing what your situation is. Too many people let emotions rule their decision to save a horse when they don't have the time, experience or money to do so.


----------



## bitinsane

I am against horse slaughter as well. I understand that it is needed for population control, but that is like getting pregnant to have a child so he or she can become a doctor and when he or she doesn't succeed in medical school you just simply shoot it in the head and sell it for a profit. In fact we should start shooting these breeders in the head every time they produce a foal that isn't up to par with their standards. Same thing.


----------



## Speed Racer

Please, let's not turn this into another 'I hate breeders/equine slaughter' thread. There have been enough of them over the years, and all they do is polarize people and cause them to hurl insults at each other.

If you eat meat, use leather, drive a car and wear clothes, you're a consumer of the slaughter industry. Even if you don't eat meat you _still_ use what the slaughter industry produces, so unless you're living without electricity, grow all your own food, weave your clothing from fibers you've grown yourself, and ride horses bareback and bridleless everywhere, you can't escape using the products it produces.

Whether or not someone is for or against equine slaughter is irrelevant. If you feel drawn to buy a horse from a kill buyer, then just _do_ it and can the hysterical rhetoric. Just remember that good, responsible breeders DON'T breed for the kill pens, and the majority of horses who wind up there are _far_ removed from their breeders at that point. Blame the people who sent them there, not the people who put the foals on the ground.

And bitninsane, your post made absolutely no sense. Comparing murdering a human being, your own child no less, because they didn't turn out the way you expected is _not_ comparable to the processing of a livestock animal. Horses are_ not_ children, nor are they people who walk on all fours, wear a fur coat, and don't speak distinctly. Whether or not you like the reality, horses are as much livestock as cattle.


----------



## bitinsane

Speed Racer said:


> Please, let's not turn this into another 'I hate breeders/equine slaughter' thread. There have been enough of them over the years, and all they do is polarize people and cause them to hurl insults at each other.
> 
> If you eat meat, use leather, drive a car and wear clothes, you're a consumer of the slaughter industry. Even if you don't eat meat you _still_ use what the slaughter industry produces, so unless you're living without electricity, grow all your own food, weave your clothing from fibers you've grown yourself, and ride horses bareback and bridleless everywhere, you can't escape using the products it produces.
> 
> Whether or not someone is for or against equine slaughter is irrelevant. If you feel drawn to buy a horse from a kill buyer, then just _do_ it and can the hysterical rhetoric. Just remember that good, responsible breeders DON'T breed for the kill pens, and the majority of horses who wind up there are _far_ removed from their breeders at that point. Blame the people who sent them there, not the people who put the foals on the ground.
> 
> And bitninsane, your post made absolutely no sense. Comparing murdering a human being, your own child no less, because they didn't turn out the way you expected is _not_ comparable to the processing of a livestock animal. Horses are_ not_ children, nor are they people who walk on all fours, wear a fur coat, and don't speak distinctly. Whether or not you like the reality, horses are as much livestock as cattle.


Sorry you could not make sense of my post. We obviously have very different views on animals whether it just be "livestock". To me, you comparing horses to cattle in this situation makes no sense. People don't say hey I'm going to breed this cow in hopes for a racing prospect and then turn it to slaughter because it hasn't performed. Cows are generally bred for food. The racing industry isn't breeding these horses for food purposes. They are breeding for their own selfish hopes in finding the next Kentucky derby winner. I do not think it's OK to say hey you are not going to win me any money to hell with you, when your intentions on the breeding's are not for food etc..


----------



## bitinsane

It's the morality of the whole thing. Let me ask you a question? Would you breed and continue to breed knowing that the majority of your foals will go to slaughter?


----------



## Reckyroo

I know a lot of the horses aren't in the best condition - this is why they are in the position they are - but looking at Lucky Starz facebook page shows the success stories (and some sad ones too) of horses saved and rehomed by the EOTL placement - and these poor animals are now loving life!
I don't know much about the slaughter industry - most of my info is seen on sites like this and posts on other social networking sites, but at the end of the day, these poor animals didn't ask to be abused, starved and then shipped off to slaughter - they didn't ask to be born, we made that decision for them! I have a mare and foal - she was put in foal by my sons ex gf who was going to make horse breeding her life long career - I didn't agree with this (I have my dogs neutered so they can't have pups - I think there's enough around) and a month after the "deed", she decided that it wasn't for her and we were left with a pregnant mare, very little knowledge (count none!), and not a whole lot of time to learn everything about foaling! But, we owed it to Fox to do the best by her, we called the farrier, vet and got a list of what we needed to know. I did an online equine nutrition course so I know what she should be fed, learned how to poultice an abscess (typical TB hooves - bad!) watched every video on birthing (bad and good) I could, and we now have a healthy big 7 month old foal who is to be gelded in the next few weeks. I would have never bred Fox, and we now have another foal in the world! Hopefully, we'll be keeping him - we have someone coming to help us train him when we need it (manners etc) but I would have NEVER bred in the first place or ever again as there's horses needing homes everywhere! We simply don't need anymore foals, as cute as they are. so come on everyone, lets help in any way we can - whether it's EOTL or any other rescue and please please think carefully before breeding - one day your lovely little foal may be one of these waiting for slaughter.........


----------



## Maple

bitinsane said:


> Sorry you could not make sense of my post. We obviously have very different views on animals whether it just be "livestock". To me, you comparing horses to cattle in this situation makes no sense. People don't say hey I'm going to breed this cow in hopes for a racing prospect and then turn it to slaughter because it hasn't performed. Cows are generally bred for food. The racing industry isn't breeding these horses for food purposes. They are breeding for their own selfish hopes in finding the next Kentucky derby winner. I do not think it's OK to say hey you are not going to win me any money to hell with you, when your intentions on the breeding's are not for food etc..


Can we not turn this into a debate on how horrible racing is and how selfish people are. There are as many grade/other breeds being run through the slaughterhouses as there are TBs...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Simply put nice that you brought attention to an issue that means a lot to you but not everyone will care as much as you do. We are now aware and can make our own choices from here. No amount of debating about other tangents relating to slaughter will change that.

My next horse will be another rehabilitation project because I feel happiest giving them a good home, however I will not go out of my way to rescue a horse bound for slaughter. I don't let my emotions rule my decisions.


----------



## jaydee

Reckyroo - While your intentions are worthy might I just dare to say that every week there are horses being abandoned and neglected in the UK where you live - awful cases and horses in large numbers flooding into Rescue Centres that are already bursting at the seams and you are donating money to a US scheme that helps private individuals buy a horse from a Feed Lot that they might not be able to afford to keep if it turns out to have really bad health or behavioral problems
If people truly want to help they would do better to donate direct to Rescues and charities that know what they're doing and can give the expert care and attention that's needed
If someone badly wants to take on a rescue horse they can take one from a centre that's already been assessed and rehabilitated which then frees up a space for another horse in need to fill.


----------



## Reckyroo

jaydee said:


> Reckyroo - While your intentions are worthy might I just dare to say that every week there are horses being abandoned and neglected in the UK where you live - awful cases and horses in large numbers flooding into Rescue Centres that are already bursting at the seams and you are donating money to a US scheme that helps private individuals buy a horse from a Feed Lot that they might not be able to afford to keep if it turns out to have really bad health or behavioral problems
> If people truly want to help they would do better to donate direct to Rescues and charities that know what they're doing and can give the expert care and attention that's needed
> If someone badly wants to take on a rescue horse they can take one from a centre that's already been assessed and rehabilitated which then frees up a space for another horse in need to fill.


I know you're right, it just tugs at my heartstrings - I was the child who brought birds home wrapped up in her new jumper because they had a hurt wing, and spent my school summer holidays at 10 years old bringing up 6 orphaned kittens, feeding them with an eye dropper as they were so small (all survived) instead of playing out with friends. I don't like any animals being neglected and ignored - my mare was bought for the price she would have brought for meat - I just need a big lottery win and I can rescue them all!

I am looking for a horse I can ride and have registered my interests at our local rescue centre - so fingers crossed I'll be doing my bit again over here - but the looks on these horses faces just makes me want to cry and make it all better


----------



## jaydee

It is sad but you can't dwell on it too much or it will get to you. 
Donate your spare cash to good registered horse rescues in the UK - the situation there is almost worse because most of the unwanted horses can't be sold for meat as the passport system doesn't allow it so they are being left to starve often for long periods before someone notices them. 
I hope you can find a nice horse - put your name down on every list there is and sooner or later one will come your way.
Don't forget that winters coming so prices will be going down - there will be warranted horses sold through UK auctions at very low prices as many owners don't want the cost of feeding them through the winter.
In the meantime why not volunteer at a local rescue - they appreciate all the help they can get.


----------



## Saddlebag

You are making the mistake of humanizing what you think you are seeing in the horse's eyes.


----------



## Reckyroo

I'm am humanising what I see because i'm human!
I know these slaughterhouses will always be around, but if you look at the vidoe I first posted, the poor horse that is next in line for the gun, and visibly shaking should surely prove that there must be a kinder way to end any animals life.
These are living breathing animals and for any animal (especially a pregnant or nursing mare who would give their life to protect their young) to end up in this terrible situation where little or no care is taken on the wellbeing of the animal during the transport or actual slaughter is shocking. So yes, I am humanising what I see - I have 2 horses and have never seen this look in their eyes, ever! Because they are loved and cared for and they know it. I think a little compassion goes a long way when it comes to animals x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I saw something on the Lucky Starz page that really irked me. Under the post of a gelding with a badly swollen and oozing knee, a person had commented, "Good for you for taking a horse with an injury! You can always fundraise for vet expenses!"

This got to me as I have had my better share of rehabbing "lost causes" and in that pursuit I never once have asked for someone else to front the bill for a horse I couldn't afford vet care for. Now don't get me wrong, it pulls at my heart strings just as much to see the weekly horses run through, but I can identify and use my better judgement to see that a lot of the horses coming off that page will never live a comfortable life. And that's as sad as their original fate. How is buying a slaughter bound horse any different than any other purchase in terms of your financial promise to that animal? It must be nice to know that when you can't front the bill, some poor sap out there will donate to cover your irresponsible purchase. 

Surely you saw the colt with the horrible pasterns? He will need expensive surgery to ever even be comfortable moving. Isn't it cruel to keep a horse like that alive for the benefit of making us less sad than it is to humanely put an end to a painful life?

It's not for the horses' well being, it's for human happiness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane

ThirteenAcres said:


> I saw something on the Lucky Starz page that really irked me. Under the post of a gelding with a badly swollen and oozing knee, a person had commented, "Good for you for taking a horse with an injury! You can always fundraise for vet expenses!"
> 
> This got to me as I have had my better share of rehabbing "lost causes" and in that pursuit I never once have asked for someone else to front the bill for a horse I couldn't afford vet care for. Now don't get me wrong, it pulls at my heart strings just as much to see the weekly horses run through, but I can identify and use my better judgement to see that a lot of the horses coming off that page will never live a comfortable life. And that's as sad as their original fate. How is buying a slaughter bound horse any different than any other purchase in terms of your financial promise to that animal? It must be nice to know that when you can't front the bill, some poor sap out there will donate to cover your irresponsible purchase.
> 
> Surely you saw the colt with the horrible pasterns? He will need expensive surgery to ever even be comfortable moving. Isn't it cruel to keep a horse like that alive for the benefit of making us less sad than it is to humanely put an end to a painful life?
> 
> It's not for the horses' well being, it's for human happiness.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why are his pasterns bad? Is it because he was worked at too young an age? How many of those horses actually have horrifying problems? Ones that simply didn't make the cut and aren't fast enough are in kill pens as well.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

It's a yearling colt with a birth deformity. 










Most foals grow out of this and their legs straighten out, but this looks like an extreme case.


----------



## bitinsane

^ I actually like that horse asides from his pasterns. Poor thing


----------

